# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Εγκατασταση συναγερμου

## orck

θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τα καλωδια που πρεπει να υπαρχουν η να περαστουν στους τοιχους για ενα ολοκληρωμενο συστημα συναγερμου

ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει 
1)ενα απλο δικλωνο καλωδιο προς καθε παραθυρο, πορτα η οπου αλλου θα μπορουσε να μπει καποιο αισθητηριο (πχ μαγνητικο αισθητηριο στις πορτες κλπ)
2)ολα αυτα τα καλωδια πρεπει να μαζευονται σε καποιο σημειο κοντα στην πορτα οπου θα ειναι το πληκτρολογιο για την εισαγωγη του κωδικου για την ενεργοποιηση/απενεργοποιηση του συστηματος
3)ενα καλωδιο που θα συνδεει την κεντρικη μοναδα διπλα στην πορτα εισοδου με την σειρηνα η οποια συνηθως ειναι σε καποιο ψηλο μερος στο μπαλκονι

μηπως ξεχναω κατι; θελω να κανω αυτην την εγκατασταση σε σπιτι που κατασκευαζεται τωρα, θα πρεπει να ξερω κατι;

καθε αποψη ευπροσδεκτη
ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθουν

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Επειδή την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι μου την έκα μόνος μου, καθώς και την εγκατάσταση του συναγερμού, προτείνω τα εξής.
Σε κάθε άνοιγμα (πόρτα, παράθυρο) θα τραβήξεις ενα καλώδιο τουλάχιστον 4χ0,50 και όχι 2χ0,5 διότι για κάθε παγίδα στα ανοίγματα θέλει δύο καλώδια για την επαφη και δύο για την προστασία από κόψιμο του καλωδίου. Συνήθως στους κυρίως χώρους βάζουμε και ένα rantar υπερύθρων (πχ. σαλόνι), παρ'όλο που θα έχεις και παγίδες στα ανοίγματα του χώρου αυτού. Για τα randar θα χρειστεί να τραβήξεις καλώδιο 6χ0,5 (δύο για την επαφη, δύο για την προστασία από κόψιμο καλωδίου και δύο για την τροφοδοσία). Επίσης θα τραβήξεις και ένα καλώδιο 6χ0,5 για το πληκτρολόγιο ή και δύο καλώδια εάν έχεις δύο πληκτρολόγια (εάν η κατοικία σου διαθέτει δύο κύριες εισόδους). Τέλος θα τραβήξεις και ένα καλώδιο 6χ0,5 για κάθε εξωτερική σειρήνα/φαρο που θέλεις να εγκαταστήσεις.
Ολα τα παραπάνω καλώδια θα καταλήγουν σε ένα κρυφό, κατά προτήμηση, μέρος οπου θα τοποθετηθεί η κεντρική μονάδα του συναγερμού. Ενοείται οτι η κεντρική μονάδα είναι χώρια από το πληκτρολόγιο χειρισμού. Εγώ την τοποθέτηση επάνω στην κουζίνα, επάνω από το μτουλάπι του ψυγείου, οπότε δεν φαίνεται. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ο χώρος του παταριού της τουαλέτας. Πάντως φρόντισε να έχεις εύκολη πρόσβαση εκεί, γιατί όταν θα έρθει η ωρα της συνδεσμολογίας, θα με θυμηθής. 
Εάν θέλεις μπορεί να τραβήξεις και ένα καλώδιο στο σημείο που θα μπεί η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα, για να τοποθετήσεις αισθητήριο καπνού και φωτίας, αφού σχεδόν όλοι οι συναγερμοί δέχονται και τέτοιου είδους αισθητήρες και μπορούν να σε ειδοποιήσουν τηλεφωνικά για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο σπίτι σου.
Να προσέξεις η διέλευση των καλωδίων να μην είναι κοντά σε καλώδια τάσης 220V, διότι μπορείνα έχεις παρεμβολές στο σύστημα.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.
Στη διάθεσή σου

----------


## orck

Πετρο σιγουρα με βοηθησες πολυ

εχω και εγω υποψην μου την παγιδευση για την περιπτωση που καποιο καλωδιο κοπει αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι οι μαγνητικοι διακοπτες ειναι ενας κλειστος διακοπτης οταν η πορτα ειναι κλειστη, αν καποιος καταφερει και την ανοιξει η καταφερει να κοψει το καλωδιο θα ανοιξει ο βρογχος και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, οποτε το κεντρο θα καταλαβει την παραβιαση

με ενδιαφερουν και πολυ τεχνικες ερωτησεις οπως πως στεριωνουμε το καλωδιο πανω στα τουβλα, αν τα εχεις βαλει μεσα σε πλαστικα σωληνακια σπαζωντας λιγο το τουβλο οπως κανουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι η το τοποθετησες πανω στα τουβλα


το κεντρο το εχεις φτιαξει μονος σου η ειναι αγοραστο;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Να προτείνω και κάτι άλλο, μια και το σπίτι χτίζεται τώρα.
1) Μην ξεχάσεις να τραβήξεις και ένα καλώδιο 3χ4,0 από τον πίνακα μέχρι το σημείο που θα μπεί κλιματιστικό.
2) Μαζί με το καλώδιο της παροχής από το ρολόι μέχρι τον πίνακα, να τραβηχτεί και ένα καλώδιο 1χ1,5 στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να βάλεις νυχτερινό ρεύμα.
3)Ο ηλεκτικός πίνακας να απαιτήσεις να είναι δύο τουλάχιστον σειρών και να εξοπλιστεί με διακόπτη διαφυγής (αντιηλεκτροπληξιακός)
4) Εάν είσαι φανατικός του home cinema, τότε να μεριμνήσεις να περαστούν καλώδια, τουλάχιστον για τα περιφεριακά και το subwoofer, τα οποία περιούνται κάτω αό το πάτωμα, όπως και τα καλώδια της κεραίας τηλεόρασης τα οποία πρέπει να είναι μέσα σε σωλήνα σπιραλ, όχι αυτό που βάζουν στους τοίχους, αλλά ειδικό για μπετόν. Ονομάζεται σπιραλ SIBI και είναι ανθεκτικό.  
5) να προβρέψεις και καμιά παραπάνω πρίζα στους χώρους
6) Μαζί με το καλώδιο της τροφοδοσίας του μπόϊλερ (3χ4,0) να τραβηχτεί και ένα εξτρα καλωδιο 1χ1,5 για την ένδειξη της λυχνίας του. (όταν ζεσταθεί το νερό, τότε ανάβει αυτή) 

Οσον αφορά τα υδραυλικά:
1) Να τοποθετηθούν σωληνώσεις για μελλοντική εγκατάσταση ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα.
2) Οι σωληνώσεις των σωμάτων καλοριφέρ να καταλήγουν σε ένα συλλέκτη (συνήθως στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο) με βανάκια για κάθε σώμα και όχι τα σώματα να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους σαν μονοσωλήνιο ή κάτι τέτοιο.
3) Στο μπαλκόνι που θα μπεί η εξωτερική μονάδα του κλιματιστικό, κατέβασε μια αποχέτευση (από υψος περίπου 2 μέτρων) στο πατοσύφωνο του μπαλκομιού για τις αποστραγγίσεις του νερού που δημιουργεί το κλιματιστικό.   

Οταν τελειώσουν οι ηλεκτρολογικές και υδαρυλικές εγκαταστάσεις, πρίν πέσει ο σοβάς, καλά θα είναι να τραβήξεις και καμιά φωτογραφία, για να ξέρεις μελλοντικά που βρίσκονται οι ηλεκτρολογικές και υδραυλικές γραμμές, σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να τρυπήσεις κάποτε.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Οι μαγνητικές παγίδες που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο έχουν 4 καλωδιάκια. Εάν κάποιος είναι πιο "μπαζμένος" στα πράγματα και θέλει να παραβιάσει μια παγίδα με δύο καλώδια, τότε αυτό που έχει να κάνει είναι να ενώσει τα δύο καλώδια πρίτ την παγίδα και μπαίνει ανενόχλητος, ενώ με τέσσερα καλώδια τα πράγματα σκουραίνουν (έχουμε 8 συνδυασμούς).
Τα καλώδια περνούν μέσα από καλώδιο σπιραλ μέσα από το τούβλο, αφού το σπασεις σε μερικά σημεία ώστε να εκμεταλευτείς τις τρύπες που έχουν μέσα τους.
Την μονάδα συναγερμού την πήρα έτοιμη και σχετικά σε καλή τιμή, με παρεκλώμενα μία αυτόνομη σειρήνα, ένα πληκτρολόγιο, μια μονάδα τηλεφωνητή για τηλειδοποίηση, δύο randar και 6 μαγνητικές παγίδες. Μάλλον δεν αξίζει να το κάνεις μόνος σου, διότι δεν είναι απλή κατασκευή

----------


## x9-125

Επειδή τα συστήματα ασφαλείας είναι η δουλειά μου θα σου προτείνω μια αλλαγή όσο αφορά τον τύπο του καλωδίου. Βάλε παντού για πληκτρολόγιο,σειρήνα,επαφές,ανιχνευτές το παρακάτω καλώδιο:

2χ0,50 και 4χ0,22 θωρακισμένο

Καλό είναι να μην παιρνάει μαζί με τα 220V αλλά το αν θα έχεις προβλήματα εξαρτάται από την κεντρική μονάδα.
Σου λέω να βάλεις παντού το ίδιο για να υπάρχει προοπτική έξελιξης αργότερα μιας και μόνο τώρα θα μπορέσεις να περάσεις τα καλώδια που χτίζετε το σπίτι.Μετά.....

Αν δεν θες μπορείς στις επαφές να βάλεις το 4χ0,22 θωρακισμένο.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω!!!

----------


## x9-125

Αυτό πάλι που δεν είδα να αναφέρει κανείς είναι το καλώδιο για τον ΟΤΕ.Πρέπει να πηγαίνει από τον ΟΤΕ στον συναγερμό και μετά στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι. Μην βάλεις το κλασσικό που βάζουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι αλλά προτίμησε να βάλεις σε όλο το σπίτι UTP καλώδιο. Γιατί μπορείς αργότερα να βάλεις ADSL ή ISDN.

----------


## orck

θα μπορουσατε να μου προτεινεται καποιο ολοκληρωμενο συστημα και περιπου κοστος;
λογικα χρειαζομαι μια εξωτερικη μοναδα σειρηνας (η καλυτερα δυο ενα για καθε μπαλκονι) ενα πληκτρολογιο, την μοναδα κεντρικου ελεγχου, μαγνητικους διακοπτες για τις πορτες στα μπαλκονια τουλαχιστον και 3 ρανταρ στα 3 δωματια του σπιτιου
κατι αλλο;

----------


## _ab

Δες αυτο και εαν σε ενδιαφερει εποικοινωνησε μαζι μου.....Κανω εγκαταστασεις αυτης της εταιριας....Ειναι ολα ασυρματα...........  :Wink:  


http://www.secure1.gr

----------


## orck

οκ ευχαριστω αλλα δεν θελω ασυρματο συστημα
απο την σγιγμη που μπορω να περασω καλωδια προτιμω το ενσυρματο

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, αλλά σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο το ενσύρματο σύστημα από το ασύρματο, σε σπίτι που χτίζεται τώρα. Το ασύρματο σύστημα είναι καλό, όταν δεν θέλεις να σκάψεις εκ των υστέρων σε ένα έτοιμο σπίτι. Ασε που δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάζεις ένα σωρό μπαταρίες σε κάθε περιφεριακή μονάδα του συναγερμού, δεν πρόκειται να έχεις καθόλου παρεμβολες από συχνότητες και τελως πάντων οσο μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία όσο μπορούμε.

Πράγματι έχεις δίκιο ξέχασα να σου πώ ότι η γραμμή του τηλεφώνου πριν διανεμηθεί στο σπίτι, περνά πρώτα από την κεντρική μονάδα του συναγερμού.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά για το κόψιμο του καλωδίου αρκεί και ένα διπλό καλώδιο. Αν η επαφή είναι σε νορμάλ κατάσταση κλειστή τότε αν κόψεις το καλώδιο θα ανοίξεις το κύκλωμα και θα χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός.
Επίσης η σειρήνα και αυτή θέλει ενα απλό διπλό καλώδιο καθώς σε stand by απλώς τροφοδοτείται η σειρήνα (εχει εσωτερική μπαταρία 12Βόλτ) και στην ουσία αυτό που κάνει το κέντρο του συναγερμού, κόβει το ρεύμα της σειρήνας και αυτή χτυπάει. Ετσι προστατεύεται και το καλώδιο της σειρήνας απο κόψιμο.

Αυτά τα έχω δεί σε συστήματα που εχω περάσει κατα καιρούς.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι αλλα αν πριν το κόψεις, το βραχυκυκλώσεις, περνάς σαν κύριος....

----------


## x9-125

Που θα το βρει για να το κόψει όμως!Μην ξεχνάς ότι όλα τα καλώδια βρίσκονται στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού!Άρα που να τα βρει????? Και στην επαφή ακόμα απ'έξω δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει πρόσβαση!

----------


## gsmaster

Έχεις δίκιο, αυτό το σκέφτηκα όταν πάτησα αποστολή....   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:

----------


## x9-125

Βασικά η σωστή εγκατάσταση ενώς συναγερμού εξαρτάται από τα υλικά που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αλλά και από τον τρόπο της εγκατάστασης. Γενικά όλα εξαρτόνται από τον εγκαταστάτη.

----------


## AKIS ALARM

Γεια χαρά, είμαι ο Άκης!

Για μια σωστή εγκατάσταση - καλωδίωση συναγερμού αν θέλεις ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές μου, γιατί ασχολούμαι αποκλειστικά και μόνο με εγκαταστάσεις συστημάτων ασφαλείας. 

με καλώδιο συναγερμού *4 Χ 0,22* θα παγιδέψεις όλα τα ανοίγματα του σπιτιού (πόρτες παράθυρα κλπ.) το κάθε καλώδιο θα ξεκινά από το αντίστοιχο άνοιγμα, δηλαδή δεξιά κάτω στην γωνιά ακριβός, θα το αφήσεις αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να περνά την μέση του ανοίγματος προς τα αριστερά, αυτό για τις μπαλκονόπορτες και τα παράθυρα που ενδεχομένως θα έχουν ανάκληση, στην κεντρική είσοδο θα το αφήσεις από την επάνω μεριά τις πόρτας περίπου στην μέση, και όλα αυτά
θα καταλήγουν  στον κεντρικό πίνακα του συναγερμού ο οποίος θα είναι τοποθετημένος σε ένα σημείο του σπιτιού οπός πχ. σε  πατάρι η στην  αποθήκη αν υπάρχει.

καλώδιο συναγερμού *6 Χ 0,22* θα πας από τον πίνακα σε κάθε ραντάρ – ανιχνευτή  που θέλεις να  έχεις στον χώρο, τα οποία συνήθως τοποθετούνται σε γωνίες και σε ύψος  2,30 μέτρα.

ένα καλώδιο συναγερμού *8 Χ 0,22* θα πας από τον πίνακα ως την εξωτερική    
σειρήνα  η οποία θα τοποθετηθεί στο ψιλότερο σημείο του σπιτιού.  

καλώδιο συναγερμού *4 Χ 0,22* θα πας από τον πίνακα σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο του σπιτιού πχ. σαλόνι η χολ και σε ύψος 2,60 μέτρα οπού εκεί θα τοποθετήσεις μια σειρήνα εσωτερικού χώρου.       

καλώδιο συναγερμού *6 Χ 0,22* θα πας από τον πίνακα στο πληκτρολόγιο το οποίο  θα είναι κοντά στην είσοδο, αν έχεις και δεύτερη είσοδο θα βάλεις και εκεί, επίσης
αν το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα  θα χρειαστείς  πληκτρολόγιο και στον επάνω όροφο, καθαρά και μόνο για τον έλεγχο του συστήματος.

τέλος  στο σημείο που θα τοποθετήσεις τον πίνακα και θα συγκεντρώνονται όλα τα καλώδια τον περιφερικών συσκευών θα πρέπει απαραίτητα  να έχεις και μια τροφοδοσία ρεύματος 220 V συνεχόμενης  φάσης με καλώδιο ρεύματος  3 X 1.50, και ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου το οποίο θα   διέρχεται πρώτα από τον πίνακα του συναγερμού και έπειτα στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.

όλα   τα καλώδια θα τα στερεώσεις στα τούβλα μαζί με τα σπιράλ σωληνάκια   που υπάρχουν για να περαστούν  τα καλώδια του ρεύματος, όπου δεν υπάρχουν απλά τα στερεώνεις μόνα  τους  με  μερικά  καρφιά, και κάτι πολύ σημαντικό θα αποφύγεις η διέλευση των καλωδίων να γίνει πάνω από το σημείο οπού θα τοποθετηθούν  ντουλάπια κουζίνας, και στις μπαλκονόπορτες και παράθυρα στο σημείο που ενδεχομένως να τοποθετηθεί κάποιο κουρτινόξυλο στον τοίχο, υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος με το τρύπημα του τεχνίτη να σου τα κόψουν, και γενικά όπου εσύ πιστεύεις πως εκεί θα τοποθετεί κάτι πχ. ένα κλιματιστικό η μια βάση τηλεόρασης.       


         Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές μου  και θα έχεις ένα τέλειο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## babisko

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Απάντηση σε post μετά από 4 χρόνια  :Lol:

----------


## nikknikk4

έχω μια απορία όσο αφορά την διατομή 0,22 η 0,50

*ο* *x9-125* γιατι προτείνει

2χ0,50 και 4χ0,22 θωρακισμένο

*στο post* #*6*

.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Οταν τελειώσουν οι ηλεκτρολογικές και υδαρυλικές εγκαταστάσεις, πρίν πέσει ο σοβάς, καλά θα είναι να τραβήξεις και καμιά φωτογραφία, για να ξέρεις μελλοντικά που βρίσκονται οι ηλεκτρολογικές και υδραυλικές γραμμές, σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να τρυπήσεις κάποτε.



  Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ακόμα και αν δεν στα ζητήσει κανείς, πχ πολεοδομία, να κάνεις σχέδια απ'όλα τα δίκτυα, πχ αποχέτευσης κλπ έτσι ώστε στο μέλλον να ξέρεις πού βρίσκονται όλα.Βοηθά πολύ.Κάνε διπλά σχέδια μην τυχόν παραπέσει το ένα να έχεις το άλλο και μιά που χτίζεις σπίτι να είσαι υγιής να το χαρείς.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ακόμα και αν δεν στα ζητήσει κανείς, πχ πολεοδομία, να κάνεις σχέδια απ'όλα τα δίκτυα, πχ αποχέτευσης κλπ έτσι ώστε στο μέλλον να ξέρεις πού βρίσκονται όλα.Βοηθά πολύ.Κάνε διπλά σχέδια μην τυχόν παραπέσει το ένα να έχεις το άλλο και μιά που χτίζεις σπίτι να είσαι υγιής να το χαρείς.



 


*Άστα το χτίσανε το σπίτι πριν (4) τέσσερα χρόνια...*


*.*

----------


## inmymemory

Ξεθαβω αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα!! Σκέφομαι να αντικαταστήσω (μονος μου  :Rolleyes: ) το υπάρχον προιστορικο συστημα που εχω στο σπιτι μου. Η πρώτη απορία που έχω ειναι πως να χρησιμοποιήσω τις επεκτασεις ζωνων για να προσθεσω και αλλες ζωνες. Πες οτι σε εναν οροφο θελω να προσθεσω 4 ζωνες. Συνδεω λοιπον τις επιπλεον 4 ζωνες με την επεκταση και μετα την επεκταση την συνδεω στο πλήκτρολογιο του οροφου η στον κεντρικο πινακα?

----------


## vasilllis

> Ξεθαβω αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα!! Σκέφομαι να αντικαταστήσω (μονος μου ) το υπάρχον προιστορικο συστημα που εχω στο σπιτι μου. Η πρώτη απορία που έχω ειναι πως να χρησιμοποιήσω τις επεκτασεις ζωνων για να προσθεσω και αλλες ζωνες. Πες οτι σε εναν οροφο θελω να προσθεσω 4 ζωνες. Συνδεω λοιπον τις επιπλεον 4 ζωνες με την επεκταση και μετα την επεκταση την συνδεω στο πλήκτρολογιο του οροφου η στον κεντρικο πινακα?



πολυ αοριστη ερωτηση και δυσκολο να απαντηθει.Επεκταση εννοεις κεντρο με περισσοτερες ζωνες?Τοτε θα πρεπει να ριξεις καλωδια στο κεντρο,αν τα υπαρχοντα δεν φτανουν.

----------


## dalai

Οι επεκτασεις ζωνων δεν ειναι ενα μοντελο για ολους τους συναγερμους. Αλλο κυκλωμα (σετ αντιστασεων στην ουσια) χρησημοποιηει καθε σειναγερμος. Μερικοι μαλιστα παλιοι δεν σηκωνουν αυξηση στις ζωνες. Μπορεις βεβαια να προσθεσεις αισθητηρες οσους θες, αλλα παραλληλα ,οχι σε ξεχωριστη ζωνη.
Ξεκινα με το να μας πεις τι μοντελο εχεις ποσσους αισθητηρες εχεις ,και ποσσους θελεις να προσθεσεις

----------


## inmymemory

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Το υπάρχον σύστημα θα αντικατασταθεί λόγω παλαιότητας. Η υφιστάμενη καλώδιωση επίσης δεν φτάνει (το σύστημα έχει μόνο 6 ζώνες / αισθητήρες κίνησης εσωτερικούς).  

Έχω καταλήξει σε τρεις συναγερμούς: Caddx, Paradox, Inim. Θα εγκαταστήσω παγίδες στα παράθυρα και ίσως και κάνα ρανταρ εξωτερικά (αλλά αυτό σε δεύτερη φάση) οπότε σίγουρα χρειάζομαι επιπλέον καλώδια τα οποία δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τα περάσω. 

Στην αρχή είχα καταλήξει σε ενσυρματες παγίδες αλλα εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι και τις ασυρματες αλλά δεν ξέρω απο θέμα ασφάλειας τι παίζει... Μπορούν να παραβιαστούν μέσω wifi?

Υπόθεση εργασίας: σε δυοροφη μεζονέτα εχω τον πίνακα στο ισόγειο και πληκτρολογια σε καθε οροφο. Πες οτι θέλω στον 1ο οροφο (που εχω 2 ζώνες), να προσθεσω άλλες 2 αλλά δεν είχε προβλεφθει επιπλεον καλωδιωση. Θα πρέπει να τραβήξω καλώδιο μέχρι τον πίνακα η μεχρι το πληκτρολογιο του 1ου χρησιμοποιωντας προεκταση ζωνων?

----------


## picdev

Οι ζώνες πάνε στο πίνακα , όταν λες να παραβιαστούν με wifi ?  Hacker me laptop να τις απενεργοποιήσει ? Δεν έχει σχέση με το wifi ,άλλες συχνότητες , άλλο πρωτόκολο

----------


## inmymemory

> Οι ζώνες πάνε στο πίνακα , όταν λες να παραβιαστούν με wifi ?  Hacker me laptop να τις απενεργοποιήσει ? Δεν έχει σχέση με το wifi ,άλλες συχνότητες , άλλο πρωτόκολο




Τότε η επέκταση ζωνων τι νοημα εχει? Μόνο στον πίνακα μπαίνει για να βαλεις περισσοτερες ζωνες???

----------

